# Hana. 30 months ago today



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Hana passed away 30 months ago today


Don't know how but Hana inspires me to post songs on certain dates

maybe this song will mean something to someone besides me today






 
Van Morrison - These Are The Days

Van Morrison - These Are The Days

These are the days of the endless summer
These are the days, the time is now
There is no past, there's only future
There's only here, there's only now

Oh your smiling face, your gracious presence
The fires of spring are kindling bright
Oh the radiant heart and the song of glory
Crying freedom in the night

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one magician
Turned the water into wine

These are days of the endless dancing and the
Long walks on the summer night
These are the days of the true romancing
When I'm holding you oh, so tight

These are the days by the sparkling river
His timely grace and our treasured find
This is the love of the one great magician
Turned water into wine

These are the days now that we must savor
And we must enjoy as we can
These are the days that will last forever
You've got to hold them in your heart.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice song...I can understand why the song moves you.

I also had to say goodbye to my Hana as well...2 years ago now. Hana made it 8 years and her DM finally got the better of her.....such a regal creature....I will always miss her, always.... She taught me so much...fighting so hard as she became crippled...I had to say "goodbye" while she still had some dignity left, I felt it was proper for such a noble dog. I so miss her.

SuperG


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely song and so fitting. Our dogs teach us to live in the moment and by doing so we have the memories to sustain us when they cross the bridge.


----------

